# Not Camping, But Fun Anyway



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

We spent 11 days (incuding Thanksgiving) in Hawaii with our daughter and her family. We just got home yesterday. Becky (our DW) put together a tour schedule that was just right. We saw a lot, but we weren't pushed to the point of exhaustion. We had a great time and met new friends. Here's a picture of us with our daughter and her oldest son and three of our new camping buddies. Just kidding! Hmmm...Izzy is getting a bit funny with my belly! 









Of course, we saw the Arizona Memorial.









Went to a Luau: 









Hit the beach:









I climbed Diamond Head. It would have been too difficult for my DW. Note how small the light house seems.









I chartered a boat and went fishing. I brought my son-in-law, Chuck and a friend of the family, Liz. Liz's husband had to work and my DW and DD stayed home with the two grandsons. We trolled for hours for Marlin, but none showed. Finally, this one Mahi Mahi bit the center rigger and I had a good fight on my hands. Unfortunately, no more Mahi Mahi. 









However, we did pretty well, after all. We got into the Yellow Fin Tuna and fought them til they stopped bitting.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## New England Camper (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow, very nice!! Those are some big fish.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Tuna put up a heckofa fight and they are FAST- I think I'd need a cold one and a nap after that batch of fish!


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Tuna put up a heckofa fight and they are FAST- I think I'd need a cold one and a nap after that batch of fish!


Yup. Tuna can fight! My S-I-L and I were the only ones doing the catching. We were both worn out and, yes, there was cold adult beverages afterward and the nap was not long coming! LOL!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh Joe...You guys just look so depressed without the Outback. heheheh hope you had a blast!!----Mike


----------

